# Need driver to use TV as monitor



## akbrian (Jan 11, 2006)

I am trying to use my TV as a computer monitor to view photos. I have a Dell Inspiron, and the proper S-video cable to connect the TV and computer. I was told I need the right driver. How do I find and install it? Is there anything else that I need to make this work? Thanks.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

You need to have a computer monitor connected as the primary monitor
in order to view the settings.
Then go to start/control panel/display and click the settings tab.
It will show a picture of 2 monitors.
Right click the 1 with the 2 in it and click attached.
Then adjust the settings.
Do not set the resolution or refresh rate to high,as a tv can't handle it.
After your set up,you should be able to disconnect the monitor.


----------

